# Bravo Fox



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

This takes the cake:

https://www.chicagotribune.com/busi...50081nov15,1,1206138.column?coll=chi-news-hed

O.J. programs show a lot about today's media

So the folks at Fox Broadcasting, class acts that they are, announced Tuesday they have scheduled not one but two one-hour programs for later this month in which O.J. Simpson, class act that he is, will explain how he would have killed ex-wife Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.

You know. If he had killed them. If.

Not sleazy enough for you? The interview is to be conducted by publisher Judith Regan, class act that she is, whose Regan imprint for HarperCollins, class act that it is, will put out Simpson's hypothetically confessional "If I Did It." Because HarperCollins and Fox are both News Corp. companies, it's one hand soiling the other.

Mike Darnell, Fox's executive vice president of alternative programming, said in a statement heralding "O.J. Simpson: If I Did It, Here's How It Happened," "This is an interview that no one thought would ever happen." ...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh you mean ol' 'Fair and Balanced' ....LMAO


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

How shafeful! What's next, a terrorist produced video of an american soldier being shot?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is egregious. This is probably intended to show on the over the air broadcast network, though, not on Fox News.

I can't imagine Bill O'Reilly being in favor of publicising this.

I can only hope the American viewers will ignore this.

I'm not a professional at this, but I would imagine a lot of people simply aren't all that interested in what O.J. has to say. After all, his trial was from 10 years ago and many people are totally disgusted with Mr. Simpson.

I certainly won't watch it.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> I can only hope the American viewers will ignore this.


I doubt they will!

That's the beauty of television (or the evil of television, as you choose) -- people can condemn it in public, heap all manner of derision upon it and those who participate.

But it is consumed in private. No one knows who actually tunes in to see the ugliness. If there is a social stigma associated with it, people will partake, and then hide it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Fox has commercial sponsors. One simply notes who they are, goes online and emails intentions to no longer purchase their goods or services. Ron Goldman's father used to come into the store I worked at. The man was a wreck, talked constantly about his son until sales staff avoided him. He finally moved to Arizona. Kato has made a minor career as a celebrity for being a witness. Johnny Cochran died of cancer to the brain thought to be caused by his constant cellphone use. His firm advertises on T.V. as if he was a Supreme Court Father. O.J. was still welcome to greet a USC football team, has had a few violent episodes and beat up a nice blonde girlfriend. No, I'll be emailing several companies.


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

Rupert Murdoch never failed to soil anything he's touched. (TM)
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the motorized-monkeys-cum-culture-warriors on his payroll to try and explain that one away. https://imageshack.us


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

By getting some of the key details wrong he's hoping to draw out the "real killer" to reveal himself by correcting him.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

disgusting.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jimmy G said:


> Rupert Murdoch never failed to soil anything he's touched. (TM)
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the motorized-monkeys-cum-culture-warriors on his payroll to try and explain that one away. https://imageshack.us


My understanding is that the interview will be on Fox and not Fox News. For what its worth many of the "motorized monkeys" you referred to have denounced OJ and the interview.


----------

